# Bildschirmfrequenz

## William

Wie kann man die Bildschirmfrequenz und Auflösung in der Console einstellen? (kein X, kein Framebuffer)

Wie kann ich unter X die Frequenz ändern? Unter der XF86Config habe ich die richtige Range eingegeben, aber wie kann ich im Betrieb die Wiederholrate ändern?

Was bringt mir eigentlich der Framebuffer unter der Console? Ist das zu empfehlen? Wie krieg ich den Pinguin beim Booten mit Framebuffer weg?

Ziemlich viele Fragen auf einmal, ich weiß. Danke für jede Hilfe.

Gruß

Florian

----------

## citizen428

 *William wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich unter X die Frequenz ändern? Unter der XF86Config habe ich die richtige Range eingegeben, aber wie kann ich im Betrieb die Wiederholrate ändern?
> 
> 

 

Soweit ich weiß nimmt X automatisch die bestmögliche Wiederholfrequenz entsprechend deinen Einstellungen. Bitte mich zu korrigieren wenn das Schwachsinn ist.

----------

## HyperCube

In ein Bis zwei Stunden kann ich dir das beantworten, dann werde ich x installiert haben. Ich glaube aber, das man die Wiederholrate auch angeben muss auch angeben muss.  Lies doch mal das durch: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree86-HOWTO/index.html

-jf-

----------

## citizen428

 *HyperCube wrote:*   

> Ich glaube aber, das man die Wiederholrate auch angeben muss

 

Also eigentlich gibt man hsync und vsync range an und X checkt die maximale Wiederholfrequenz die der Monitor bei der von dir genannten Auflösung verkraftet. Könnte mich nicht erinnern bei irgendeiner Distribution explizit eine Bildwiederholfrequenz angegeben zu haben (außer ich steh jetzt total auf dem Schlauch, soll ja vorkommen sowas  :Wink: ).

----------

## batnator

über hsync und vsync gibt man manuell die werte für den monitor vor, wobei X dann die bestmögliche wiederholungsfrequenz für die eingetragenen auflösungen versucht zu ermitteln. eine andere möglichkeit bietet X über das DDC modul welches nach gelichnamigen standard versucht die frequenzen vom monitor abzufragen. dies funktioniert allerdings nicht bei allen monitoren.

----------

